# FBI pcc from Bangalore



## abhibakshi (Nov 22, 2012)

Hi,

I have got the invitation for AU migration and in the process for apply. However , I stayed in US for 3 years and I need to do a PCC check from FBI. I'm planning to start the process even before I submit my application as it will take some time to get it done.


I have got quite a few references of FingerPrinting Agency from Justdial but not sure they are relaiable. Can any one give me a proper reference of the FingerPrinting Agency in bangalore and also a cost estimate? (Some Agencies are changeing as mush as INR 4000/- )

Also can you suggest the quicklyest way to get a response back from FBI? (I have cross checked , prepaid FEDEX envelop service is not avaible in india ).

Regards,
Abhisek


----------



## missionaus13 (Jun 26, 2013)

Hi ,

You can contact AHFS India, Finger Print Experts and Hand Writing Experts. Its near Majestic Bus Stand. Mr Kosti is very professional and was patient in taking the fingerprints. The charges are reasonable too. You can call him on his mobile. 

Mr S Y Kosti
Mobile : 9880987207

Hope this helps

Cheers


----------



## madbrain (May 14, 2014)

Hi, 

I just wanted to follow up. How was your experience with this individual? How much did he charge you? I would be needing to do this soon, too.


----------



## missionaus13 (Jun 26, 2013)

He is genuine and good . as far as i know the cheapest! charges are 3K i think, i dont remember exactly.


----------



## madbrain (May 14, 2014)

missionaus13 said:


> He is genuine and good . as far as i know the cheapest! charges are 3K i think, i dont remember exactly.



Thanks missionaus13 - curious - how long did it take you to get the FBI police clearance done? 
And was your missionaus13 ... actually aus13 ?  Looking at your previous post, looks like you are a software Engineer too. Would love to know more about your job search and aussue experience, if you are already there!


----------



## missionaus13 (Jun 26, 2013)

it takes 6 weeks from the day they receive your documents, to process your application. I would advice you to give a mailing address in the US. they send the results by normal post so there is no tracking number and post office in india is not an ideal option.

Well, I am a software engineer. I am in India currently but have been to Australia. But I can tell you that the cost of living is high there, even when you compare it to US. and to search for a job, you have to be in Australia ideally and have Australian working experience. But my friends who went there, have got jobs in 1-3 months, depending on kind of functional area they are in.


----------



## madbrain (May 14, 2014)

missionaus13 said:


> it takes 6 weeks from the day they receive your documents, to process your application. I would advice you to give a mailing address in the US. they send the results by normal post so there is no tracking number and post office in india is not an ideal option.
> 
> Well, I am a software engineer. I am in India currently but have been to Australia. But I can tell you that the cost of living is high there, even when you compare it to US. and to search for a job, you have to be in Australia ideally and have Australian working experience. But my friends who went there, have got jobs in 1-3 months, depending on kind of functional area they are in.


Thanks for your reply missionaus13. Now I'm rather curious- you got your Australian PR, and decided to come back to India? Was it a personal decision or something to do with the job market/ job search experience? For programmers who have been into System-side ( C/C++)- do you have any reference of other's job search results? Thanks a lot for your immediate and helpful reply!


----------



## missionaus13 (Jun 26, 2013)

The plan is to move there. Yet to make a move,nothing to do with the market .

Get the PR first after that things will fall into place. there is no point breaking your head about the search and market at this point. I do not know anyone with the C/C++ experience, but I am sure there will be openings. check out seek.com.au


----------



## madbrain (May 14, 2014)

missionaus13 said:


> The plan is to move there. Yet to make a move,nothing to do with the market .
> 
> Get the PR first after that things will fall into place. there is no point breaking your head about the search and market at this point. I do not know anyone with the C/C++ experience, but I am sure there will be openings. check out seek.com.au


Thanks a lot for your reply!  I'm sorry if I was a bit too inquisitive. Wish you all the very best in your eventual move and job-search! Off-topic, but genuinely curious, since you have been in U.S for a reasonably long time too- Did you, at any point,consider Canada as a viable option compared to Australia?


----------



## Melbound (Dec 2, 2013)

missionaus13 said:


> Hi ,
> 
> You can contact AHFS India, Finger Print Experts and Hand Writing Experts. Its near Majestic Bus Stand. Mr Kosti is very professional and was patient in taking the fingerprints. The charges are reasonable too. You can call him on his mobile.
> 
> ...


I had a bad experience with him. My prints were rejected and caused me a great amount of delay (6 months) for the reapply and postage and fbi fee cost me twice.. Overall loss of over $7000.. Actually I suggested him to take the prints again after I realized he did a mistake but he convinced me saying he is 100% confident that it will not be rejected. He could have taken the prints one more time and could have avoided my delays and costs but he was more interested in saving petty amount of the fingerprint card...


----------



## abhifirewall (Apr 20, 2013)

FBI Clearance timelines has increased to 12 weeks now due to recent system changes and delays caused due to that. Its updated on their website. My documents are with them for 5 weeks now but its yet to be picked up for processing as per the last conversation I had with them a couple of days ago.

Applying sooner will help.


----------

